# How bad is priming in the rain?



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

The rain here has been going non-stop for like 3 days, leaving literally zero in between time to prime new models, and I'm fast running out of shit to do.

Is it really that bad to prime when there's lots of moisture in the air? What will happen if I do?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

you could end up with a very patchy basecoat, or the paint may just not take/set. if you can find some cover to spray in, i.e a shed, garage or even a porch or balcony, and can keep the minis dry, then you should be ok, when its raining here, i tend to spray in my porch, which is covered, and so far the minis have come out ok (touch wood)


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I assume you're using a spray primer???
If it's raining i heat my can up by sitting it in a sink full of straight hot water out of the tap for about 10 mins. No problemo!!!!
Just be sure to get em inside straight away.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

the problem with rain is also the fact of the humidity in the air, you will have some splotchy/coverage issues no matter what, you can minimize this issue by spraying inside with air-conditioning as this keeps the air dryer. though there is always a chance for these issues, sometimes you will just have to live with them, also you don't have to do a 100% cover on the minis, you could just get a 75-90% coverage and then a good foundation paint or normal paint base coat will be enough.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I live in the UK and it rains here all the time, in fact its always raining, i believe rain was invented here,thinking about it if we didnt prime when it was raining we would never get anything done, anway i have primed models in thunder storms, in snow, fog and blazing sunshine (between rain showers) and to be honest the finish is exactly the same.
If its raining i stand at my door, with the door open and spray into the rain, me and the mini stay dry and the excess spray goes outside(dont do this if its windy as it can come back).

or get a big card board box and an umbrella, arrange your minis in the box indoors , take the box out side with your brolly , spray them and come back in while they dry , turn them and repeat.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> or get a big card board box and an umbrella, arrange your minis in the box indoors , take the box out side with your brolly , spray them and come back in while they dry , turn them and repeat.


Not just me who has done this then. Make sure you get a nice umbrella to look adequately dignified


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

One with flowers would be nice.....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I've had to spray in the rain allot myself,just use a simple device known as an umbrella and crouch down over the models to keep them dry, then spray, you may wanna wear a mask since your gonna be closer to the models than usual, I didn't, but it didn't do anything to me


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

so the idea then, is to avoid direct water contact? As long as the models stay dry, nothing bad will happen?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> so the idea then, is to avoid direct water contact? As long as the models stay dry, nothing bad will happen?


Nope, never noticed any problems from the humidity. Just make sure they stay dry, otherwise they will breed.

AND DON'T FEED THEM AFTER MIDNIGHT!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

guess you'll just have to try and find out! lol


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I just put on the extractor fan in the bathroom, spray away, and then just shut the door behind me. Probably best if you go to the bathroom first, it'll stink in there for a bit.

Obviously, don't do this if you've just showered or bathed.


----------

